
Remote work: Employers are taking over our living spaces and passing on costs - SQL2219
https://theconversation.com/remote-work-employers-are-taking-over-our-living-spaces-and-passing-on-costs-140610
======
jppope
I mean I would agree with the author but then we'd both be wrong...

Transportation costs are not modest when opportunity-cost for time is factored
in (i.e. a $150K Software engineer doing a 1hr daily commute loses ~20K in
time, that's before owning a vehicle etc) and working from home does not
require a cleaning service.

~~~
_theory_
Exactly. The cost and time of transportation would seem to far outweigh the
cost of a home office in the long run. My main concession might be the cost
associated with paying for high speed internet, if much of that bandwidth is
going to be used for work purposes.

